# Losing My Religion - mandolin tutorial



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

That's cool.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks so much for checking this out!


----------



## Jeewiz (Feb 8, 2014)

Great stuff Dale. Thanks for sharing. I’ve been looking to buy a mandolin myself. Any recommendations as far as type and make?

TIA.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

I started with an A style, eventually got an F, sold it and went back to A. Both are great and as the saying goes 'hole the same amount of sand' so more 'pluck' for your buck with the A style unless you just really want a scroll look.

I'm honestly not too familiar with who is making a good model and an entry price, no assuming that's what you want. My philosophy, which others may not agree with, when it comes to a first instrument tone isn't the main thing, play ability is. After you decide if the instrument is going to stick around you life then the an instrument with better tone may be down the road.


----------



## Jeewiz (Feb 8, 2014)

I’ve been doing some digging regarding A vs F style and your comments seem to be the consensus. Eastman looks like they make a few mid priced models but I haven’t had a chance to try one yet. 

Thnx.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the video Dale. I'm another one who has sorta bounced the Mandolin idea between my ears. I'm a huge fan of JPJ and Jimmy Page's take on the instrument and how they incorporate it. I also like abit of Bluegrass here and there so at some point I may take the dive. I agree with part of your take on a 1st instrument tone as far as playability is concerned. But for someone who is a tad more experienced with playing stringed instruments, it has to be a very close second in general. Of course as guitar players we can all agree that you'll typically get more of what you want at certain price points.

My only problem right now (OK, not my only problem ha ha), is that the aesthetic of the F-Style Mandolin is so much more pleasing to me that I'm not sure if I can shake it quite yet. Guess I'll have to try a few out at the store to see what I think.

Thanks again for the video Dale, nice to see a bit of variation here. Do you know any Zep? Gallows Pole would be a fun lesson for both yourself and some of us here on the forum if you're into that stuff. 

*hint hint*


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

you so very welcome...sincere thanks right back for checking this out - appreciated! Totally understand the F vs A issue. I've had a couple of F's and did love them - sitting back looking at them they are absolutely a work of art for any legit builder to tackle. I find that when i'm playing i almost prefer the A as it seems simpler to my eye, less distractions, i focus better on the fret-board. That could totally be something no one else could relate too, just my weird brain. 

Of the 4 mando's i've owned this one is by far my fave tone and playability wise. It has a varnish finish and some other upgrades so i think i'm most likely done with scroll envy. It's far more mando than i deserve or can demonstrate it's quality.

I appreciate the Zep question. I've thought a good bit about trying to get as close as possible to a few of Mr. Page's great mando pieces! I love the scene in It Might Get Loud where he is playing his mando - how can i not love JEP!

thanks again, your friend, dale.


----------

